# TV Philips 21PT3005/55 Chasis L03.2L AA enciende y se apaga en 5 seg



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

saludos compadres

Un amigo me pidió que le repare su TV Philips 21PT3005/55 Chasis L03.2L AA 

El problema es que se enciende y se apaga a los 5 segundos aproximadamente. 

Esto es todo lo que he hecho hasta ahora:

- El flyback anterior estaba perforado y lo cambié por otro original que obtuve de otro chasis
- Medí los diodos y todos están bien
- He cambiado algunos capacitores del área horizontal como el 47uf / 160v
- He cambiado los dos electrolíticos de la fuente los de 22uf / 50v 
- Resolde todo el chasis y corregí toda soldadura fría
- Ajusté el nivel de screen y focus y la lluvia se ve bien
- Cambie el capacitor principal de la fuente el de valor 200v / 220uf por uno nuevo

El chasis se ve en buen estado, no tiene roturas, solo algunas áreas oscuras por el calor de los componentes por el uso...

Qué más me recomiendan que haga para corregir la falla ???

No tengo mucha práctica con la marca Phillips...

saludos c a todos y espero vuestros aportes. 












Las fotos no son mias, las encontré en la red...


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 23, 2013)

Resolda la etapa de H y la fuente, ademas el microjungla, ese chasis usa soldadura libre de plomo y molesta bastante, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Resolda la etapa de H y la fuente, ademas el microjungla, ese chasis usa soldadura libre de plomo y molesta bastante, chauuuuuuuuuuu



ya lo he resoldado todo y persiste el problema ...

gracias por tu aporte


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 23, 2013)

Bueno cuando se apague entra a servicio y mira que error te marca, consulta el manual y encontra la seccion que lo provoca, comentanos novedades, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno cuando se apague entra a servicio y mira que error te marca, consulta el manual y encontra la seccion que lo provoca, comentanos novedades, chauuuuuuuuu



y cómo entro al modo servicio ? nunca lo he hecho antes en esta marca de TV. No tengo el control remoto el dueño la trajo sin el.

gracias por tu aporte...


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 23, 2013)

En el manual esta  la secuencia (para eso son los manuales)   y el CR es necesario si o si, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## exetv (Mar 23, 2013)

prendelo y ponelo en video enseguida, y fijate si se apaga, saludos


----------



## lsedr (Mar 24, 2013)

exetv dijo:


> prendelo y ponelo en video enseguida, y fijate si se apaga, saludos



saludos amigo

sí ya probé y también se apaga en modo AV

este TV no tiene led.. cómo se cuál es el error que da antes de apagarse ? porque no veo que marque ningún error antes de apagarse ? 

disculpen mi ignorancia 

gracias a todos por sus aportes


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 24, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> saludos amigo
> 
> sí ya probé y también se apaga en modo AV
> 
> ...


Lee el manual para eso te lo envie, ahi te dice como entrar a servicio y ver los errores, hazlo, chauuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2013)

ya me canse de repetirlo ,
mira este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/codigo-errores-philip-84513/#post784270
el tubo seguro es de origen mexicano ,salieron muy malos ,seguro es el error 11 ,mira el ultimo mensaje de ese post,
subi un documento donde explica como reparar ese fallo,es lo primero que hay que revisar un un tv philip cuando se apaga a los pocos segundos


----------



## lsedr (Mar 24, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya me canse de repetirlo ,
> mira este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/codigo-errores-philip-84513/#post784270
> el tubo seguro es de origen mexicano ,salieron muy malos ,seguro es el error 11 ,mira el ultimo mensaje de ese post,
> subi un documento donde explica como reparar ese fallo,es lo primero que hay que revisar un un tv philip cuando se apaga a los pocos segundos



ok estaré viendo el post
gracias


----------



## lsedr (Mar 25, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHH   yo tambien me canse, MANUALES en ESPAÑOL NO EXISTEN todos son en ingles, por mi parte no respondo mas este tema, perdon lsedr pero eres MUY TERCOOOOOOOO



gracias amigo por tu aporte



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya me canse de repetirlo ,
> mira este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/codigo-errores-philip-84513/#post784270
> el tubo seguro es de origen mexicano ,salieron muy malos ,seguro es el error 11 ,mira el ultimo mensaje de ese post,
> subi un documento donde explica como reparar ese fallo,es lo primero que hay que revisar un un tv philip cuando se apaga a los pocos segundos



jajajja gracias amigo me refrescaste la memoria y me ayudó el post, el voltaje de screen era el problema. cambie el capacitor y ajusté el voltaje  

gracias
saludos c


----------



## rafaelle (Jul 7, 2013)

buen día.. bueno algo tarde la respuesta pero ahí te va según mi experiencia.. yo entendí que el problema de la tv es que enciende y se apaga después de algunos segundos.. quizás te funcione ajustarle el screen del fly back ami me a funcionado.. espero respuesta.. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

rafaelle dijo:


> buen día.. bueno algo tarde la respuesta pero ahí te va según mi experiencia.. yo entendí que el problema de la tv es que enciende y se apaga después de algunos segundos.. quizás te funcione ajustarle el screen del fly back ami me a funcionado.. espero respuesta.. saludos



así es eso fue lo que dijo ,así lo soluciono


----------



## lsedr (Jul 13, 2013)

rafaelle dijo:


> buen día.. bueno algo tarde la respuesta pero ahí te va según mi experiencia.. yo entendí que el problema de la tv es que enciende y se apaga después de algunos segundos.. quizás te funcione ajustarle el screen del fly back ami me a funcionado.. espero respuesta.. saludos



si ajuste el voltaje del screen como me dijo el rey julien y anduvo bien

saludos c


----------

